# Why is my game not saving in Anno 2070?



## Yoyaya (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I was autosaved on one of my games, and I came back an hour later to play it and it was gone! I also tested it by calling my game "Kittens" and then once it saved it was not on the saves list! Also, my brother has Anno 2070, could that be the problem?

_*~Yoyaya*_


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you still need help with your 2 other unresolved threads from last week?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/why-doesnt-my-mouse1-button-not-work-on-tf2-681412.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f222/tf2-connection-problem-not-my-internet-680304.html

Does your brother use the same computer and Anno account as you? 

Are you both autosaving to the same default folder? Documents\ANNO 2070\Accounts\YOUR ACCOUNT NAME\Savedgames\


----------



## Yoyaya (Dec 19, 2012)

koala said:


> Do you still need help with your 2 other unresolved threads from last week?
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/why-doesnt-my-mouse1-button-not-work-on-tf2-681412.html
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f222/tf2-connection-problem-not-my-internet-680304.html
> 
> ...


I still need help with the Mouse1 thing, and my brother uses a different account than me. And I did get it off steam.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post replies to your other threads so they can be continued or closed. There are people who have responded to your requests for help, and they are still waiting for you to reply.


----------

